# Does anyone know if Ganirelix/orgulatron is stronger than Cetrotide?



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

A bit technical, this one, but someone here might know. I messed up my last Fsh doses basically because I was so tired I couldn't stay up long enough to take it, so I took it in the early morning instead. Because of that the doc told me to take my last dose the next morning plus the Cetrotide and then to take the trigger 12 hours later, because the trigger will still work if there's a 12 hour gap between taking it and taking the Cetrotide. But I had one Ganirelix left over from my last cycle so I used that instead, (to save money basically ) so now I'm worrying what if Ganirelix is stronger than Cetrotide and needs more than 12 hours to wear off, maybe my trigger won't work because of that and the eggs won't be released at EC on Monday...
Anyone here know? I tried finding out on the Internet but can't get any comparisons of strength. If no one knows I guess I'll find out on Monday!!


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

Just in case its useful to anyone, I think they must be the same strength because doc was able to pick-up as normal....


----------



## Jacobsmum (Feb 23, 2013)

Glad it went ok!

Jacob's mum x


----------

